# tipping barrel prop's



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Next week's project, two 2 barrel tipping props. 
Four 55 gallon drums check, 2 cylinders orderd check! All that's left is hinges, solenoids, micro controllers and time to weld up.


----------

